# New HairCut



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought the pictures on here of others' Maltese with the short-cut ears and beard were so cute, and then Midis' body had gotten matted again (we're in Monsoon season here, apparently!) so I made an appt to get Midis' hair cut today. Coincidentally, I just got a new cut myself, so now we both have bobs! 

Cyndi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww u both look great!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww I love the first picture :wub: love love love your haircut


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Very posh! For both of you! Just Lovely!

Love and Peace, Chris


*Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee. *
_Muhammad Ali_


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love both hair dos!!!

I think the one of Midis looking over your shoulder is just adorable :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh his haircut is darling and your looks very good also!!!!! You both got cleaned up today~~


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You both look great!! Great pics!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think bobs are so chic. And you and Midis prove that!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, I love your haircut. I am going to print that out and take it to my hair stylist. Also, Midis looks chic too!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cyndi you both look great


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love your hair cut! It looks great and Midis looks cute no matter what. Great cuts for both of you.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I love both hair dos!!!
> 
> I think the one of Midis looking over your shoulder is just adorable :wub:[/B]


This is the way Midis wants me to hold him anytime I am on the computer! He doesn't like the fact that he cannot sit beside me (as he can on the couch when I am reading or watching TV, or in the bed when he can lie down beside me), so he wants me to hold him like this. The main reason I do not post more is because I cannot type with him on my right shoulder! 

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for looking and the positive feedback!  

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Very very nice Mother like son!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You both look great  - very Louise Brooks . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...mother and son make overs! Love the new cuts. You both look fantastic!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How fun - you and Midis get a beauty day together! 
 Great pics!!! Love you hair - it's very in style now!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing like a fresh haircut to make you feel better!
Yours reminds me of Katie Holmes' do. The bob is big! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two new do's fresh for spring! You both look fabulous :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures. :biggrin: I love both haircuts. Midis' haircut makes him look sooo puppyish. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*very different with that haircut midis looks, but very sweet, his little face and eyes come out so nicely now.

wonderful.
and your haircut looks very stylish!*


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bobs are back! You guys look great. Wow


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good - both of you! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You both look great!!!! I do the same thing...the pups get their hair done the same week I go too. Every 6 weeks...it's easy to keep track that way and then everyone feels freshened up!


----------

